# Panda Cory Catfish sick/dying??



## myfictionallove (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a female panda cory catfish, that recently suffered fin loss on her tail (most likely from my betta biting her). I separated her for the first night and she seemed to be doing fine, the top part of her tail recovered ... somewhat. I have removed my betta from the tank, so that stops the biting. I have noticed that she does still eat (her barbels are not damaged), however, I have noticed whenever I check on my fish that she is MUCH less active than she used to be. Most of the day she just sits at the bottom of the tank, possibly sleeping? She doesn't move around much, though she is well fed, so she is not starving. Her tail has NOT fully recovered to what it used to be, and I noticed her trying to swim on the first day that i put her back in the 10 gallon tank. I'm not sure what to do but I think she has trouble swimming with her tail like that. Any suggestions? The bottom half of her tail hasn't grown back... it's still tattered... and her tail is much smaller than it used to be now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do lots of water changes to aid in healing. Like 2 or 3 a week of at least 30%.


----------



## myfictionallove (Jul 14, 2012)

Things don't seem to be better today... now she has trouble keeping on her belly. Another fin on her right side looks damaged. she keeps rolling onto her left side. She refuses to move, unless you nudge her. She stopped eating as well. Is there anything I can do? I did a water change this morning.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It may be the fin loss was the result of a bacterial infection, and she may be a goner. Is she red around the bottom of the body, back of her gills? That's a key spot for seeing inflammation in a Corydoras panda, or other pale beige corys.

They are armoured on the back and flanks from the gills back, and that will hide a lot of the symptoms we would usually see with a sick fish.


----------



## myfictionallove (Jul 14, 2012)

she doesn't seem to be red... behind her gills looks like a pink line... but i checked my other panda cory and it has the same thing, but that one is perfectly fine.


----------



## myfictionallove (Jul 14, 2012)

Could it be swim bladder disease?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Swim bladder problems are unlikely with a cory. They handle balance well - they actually breathe atmospheric air through their intestines, and exhale through the anus. You don't want to be around when a Corydoras thinking of its own fictional love sighs ...

C panda can be delicate - it is not the easiest species. I think you are describing kidney failure, unfortunately.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope the little guy recovered. 



navigator black said:


> You don't want to be around when a Corydoras thinking of its own fictional love sighs ...


Thanks navigator. That made my day. I almost wet myself! *r2


----------

